# broken vanity mirror cover



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well since i owned my cruze, ive broken 1 passenger and 2 driver side vanity mirror covers. they break in the same exact spot each time. on the flip cover where it is held onto the sunshade. the plastic that surrounds the metal tab that lets the cover pivot, it snaps and the metal pivot bar falls out and cover is on my lap. any one besides me have these issues?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope, I haven't broken a single one!

Of course, I am not a woman, and my wife is not normally a passenger in my Cruze that she would be using a vanity mirror. lol


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep, my passenger side broke a few years ago.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Nope, I haven't broken a single one!
> 
> Of course, I am not a woman, and my wife is not normally a passenger in my Cruze that she would be using a vanity mirror. lol


ohh haha yah yah. i mostly use it to see if my glasses are clean after cleaning them. the center lights just aren't as easy to see smudges with. or the occasional is something stuck in my teeth. im not abusive with it but seems gm used such thin plastic on the bolt that its gonna happen alot. my spouce has 1 under her belt lol


----------

